# WoW mit max. 5 FPS - ich bin verzweifelt - 20€ Belohnung!



## cM2003 (24. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich spiele ja wirklich nicht häufig WoW, gerade seitdem ich in Spanien lebe. Vielleicht einmal die Woche 2 Stunden oder so. Aber in diesem Moment möchte ich dann auch so halbwegs gescheit spielen können, was aus irgend einem Grund nicht möglich ist...
WoW läuft einfach nur kacke... Im Raid komme ich auf maximal 5FPS und das bei minimalsten Details...

Da ich so langsam schon sehr verzweifelt bin biete ich nun demjenigen der mein Problem lösen kann *20€ Belohnung*. Ich weiß mittlerweile einfach nicht mehr weiter und so langsam zweifel ich an mir selbst, bei der unterschiedlichen Hardware die ich mittlerweile schon durch hab...

Und das was mich wirklich pissig macht ist, dass ich Leute kenne bei denen WoW flüssig auf nem P3 mit Geforce 3 Grafikkarte läuft (natürlich in dem Fall mit den niedrigsten Einstellungen)...

Der Ablauf:
Ihr versucht mir zu helfen (oder auch nicht). Ich werde euch alles liefern was ihr benötigt. Angaben zum Rechner (aktuell Notebook, aber aufm sehr guten PC hatte ich das selbe Problem), zur installierten Software, Treiber, etc. Wenn ich was installieren soll installiere ich. Wenn ich ein Programm durchlaufen lassen soll lass ichs durchlaufen. Wenn ich etwas deinstallieren oder ändern soll, dann tue ich wahrscheinlich auch das...
Ich bin also quasi euer Minisklave...

Wenn ihr den richtigen Hinweis bringt bekommt derjenige 20€ noch am selben Tag überwiesen. Dazu schreibe ich euch dann an, damit ihr mir eure Kontodaten (inklusive IBAN und BIC – da ich aus Spanien überweisen werde) nennt.

Ich weiß 20€ sind nicht viel und ich könnte auch mehr locker machen, aber ich denke 20€ dafür dass ihr das tut was ihr eh im Forum macht – nämlich versucht zu helfen – sind nicht schlecht. Zumal ich ja auch die Arbeit habe und nicht ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Umgebung:
Ich hatte das Problem in der selben oder ähnlichen Form auf ALL meinen Rechnern. Es lief seit nun knapp 5 Jahren nie wirklich flüssig. Mein aktueller PC (in DE) ist ein C2D E8300, 4GB Ram, Sapphire Toxic Radeon HD 4870 (wird bei meinem Urlaub durch die XFX Radeon HD5970 ersetzt) und einem relativ aktuellen Gigabyte Mainboard. Als Netzteil nutze ich ein BeQuiet mit 600W.
Bei dem PC war ein flüssiges spielen nicht möglich. Im Raid kam ich auf maximal 12FPS und dabei spielte es keine Rolle ob maximale Details mit allen Schatten oder minimale Details.

*Aber um den PC geht es nicht*! Ich will aktuell aufm Laptop spielen...

Mein Laptop: http://www.amazon.de/X5DAB-SX070C-Notebook...4174&sr=8-1

Treiber und BIOS sind meines Wissens aktuell, übertaktet ist nichts. Vista ist runter geflogen und wurde durch Windows 7 Ultimate x64 ersetzt. Die Festplatte habe ich in 4 Partitionen aufgeteilt. WoW liegt auf der Partition D. Die Festplatte ist mittlerweile auch sehr gefüllt, fragmentiert ist sie aber nicht.

Addons nutze ich auch (das Meiste selbst geschrieben und sehr speicherschonend), spielt aber keine Rolle. Ob mit oder ohne Addons, das Problem bleibt bestehen.

Im Raid komme ich auf *maximal 5 FPS*. Bei Ony, wenn die Welpen kommen sinds auch mal 1 FPS... Die Details sind aufs minimum gestellt... Auflösung 1300 x 766 (glaube ich).

Alle anderen Spiele, wie Grid, Crysis Warhead, Left4Dead, Left4Dead2, Bioshock und Fallout 3 laufen mindestens auf mittleren Details, die meisten auch auf hohen oder maximalen Details, absolut flüssig!

So, ich denke das wars erstmal.

Also wie gesagt... Wenn ihr etwas braucht, dann sagt bescheid.
Sollte der Lösungsweg auf meinem PC in DE nicht klappen machen wir das selbe Spiel dort auch nochmal, inklusive Belohnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann legt mal los. Ich hoffe ihr könnt und wollt mir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße,
cM


----------



## Yaggoth (24. November 2009)

Nur schon mal vorweg, du bist dir über den Unterschied zwischen einem Lag und einem FPS-Abfall im klaren? Wenn deine Internetverbindung bescheiden ist kann die Hardware so gut sein wie sie will, an lags wirst du trotzdem leiden (jedoch nicht an zu wenig Bildern pro Sekunde).

Denn bei der von dir beschriebenen Hardware kann man eigentlich kaum so viel falsch machen, dass es so schlecht läuft ^^

Ist bei dir WOW mal auf einem jungfreulichen System installiert worden (also lediglich Windows + Treiber + Virenschutz)? Und istaliiert bedeutet hier nicht die alte version wieder mal rüberkopiert :-)

Wie groß sind jeweils die Partitionen und wie stark sind diese gefüllt?

Sonstige Prozesse die im Hintergrund laufen?

Mal im Taskmanager überprüft ob irgendein Prozess (Dienst) übermäßig viel frisst (an CPU Leistung oder speicher)?


Ps: behalte die 20 € lieber, wie du ja schon selbst geschrieben hast, versucht jeder halbwegs vernünftige Mensch auch so zu helfen...


----------



## poTTo (24. November 2009)

Also die Hardware ist so gesehen gut. Mal als beispiel, ich spiel auch aufn Laptop wenn ich bei miener Freundin bin, das ist ein altes Thinkpad T60p mit nem Centrino2D 3GB RAM (kingston) und ner ATIX1700 und ich hab immer 25fps im RAID, SChatten asu, Sichweite sehr Hoch alles anderen nicht höher als Mittel.

Dein Lappi hingegen hat wesentlich mehr Performance als meiner und due müsstest locker die doppelte FPS zahl haben, also ~50fps. Jetzt kommen ein paar Fargen mal von mir dazu :

- Mal ein 32 bit OS (winXP z.B.) probiert ?
- WOW neuinstallier und nicht nur von einer Partition kopiert ?
- Addons, WTF, Cache Ordner (bei WoW)mal komplett gelöscht ?

Falls du etwas davon noch nicht gemacht hast, einfach mal testen aber in umgekehrter Reihenfolge ! Das sind so 2-4std. die man mal investieren sollte, das Ding ist ja auch das andere Spiele laufen und WoW halt nicht,daher ist HArdware schonmal auszuschließen. Tippe auf ein Software/Treiberproblem in dem Falle.

BTW Treiber, dort auch mal ansetzen und Chipsatz, Grafiktreiber prüfen auf aktualität !

Noch ein aus eigener Erfahrung, ich spiel am PC mit nem C2D E8400, der hat ja die Eigenschaften das er sich runterraktet, also nicht die vollen 2x3Ghz dann bringt, wenn er nicht voll gebraucht wird.Das hat bei mir auch zu Lags bis zum FPS-loss geführt. Habs dann deaktiviert also das er sich nicht runterdreht das hatte dann geholfen. Lag irgendwie daran das WOW im Fenstermodus nicht als vollwertige anwendung erkannt wurde... tippe ich mal !


----------



## Resch (24. November 2009)

20&#8364; pfff da sind mir meine Tipps zuwertvoll 100 müssns schon sein!   Nene spaß lass stecken.

Wie siehts aus mit den Treibern bei deinem Book? Bei mir half ein neuer Chipsettreiber. Bzw. wie alt ist der Grakatreiber? Ist er der neuste probier mal einen älteren. Mhh was anders fällt mir grad nicht ein, falls noch ne Idee kommt meld ich mich nochmal.

mh Edith meint schon wieder zu langsam^^


----------



## poTTo (24. November 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> mh Edith meint schon wieder zu langsam^^



sry Resch^^


----------



## sympathisant (24. November 2009)

denke auch, dass es nicht am laptop liegt, sondern am netz. du schreibst ja, dass du das problem mit allen rechnern hast / hattest.

betrifft das nur raids oder hast du die probleme auch in dalaran?

wie sieht denn die netzwerkanbindung aus (modem, isdn, dsl) aus?


----------



## Maladin (24. November 2009)

Offtopic entfernt - bleibt bitte beim Thema.

/wink maladin


----------



## Kyragan (24. November 2009)

Wenn er explizit von fps redet wird sichs wohl um Ruckler handeln und nicht um Lags. Wenn du Lags hast bleibt die fps die gleiche nur wird alles verzögert übertragen.
Da er das gleiche Problem auch in Deutschland hat wirds wohl kaum an der Internetverbindung liegen.

Möglicherweise hat WoW Probleme mit dem aktuellen ATi-Treiber den du anscheinend auf deinem PC und deinem Laptop hast. Eventuell mal nen älteren versucht? Klingt evtl. kurious, aber was es nicht alles gibt...


----------



## cM2003 (24. November 2009)

Sorry, sitze noch auf der Arbeit und bin am Datenbank schreiben. Daher halte ich mich kurz und geb ausführliche Infos nachher nochmal von zuhause durch.

Also es geht hier explizit um FPS.
Speicher und CPU frisst eigentlich nichts... Das einzige was wirklich viel Speicher zieht ist der Firefox, welcher i.d.R. mit 250MB und mehr zu buche schlägt (was ich so am Rande erwähnt auch merkwürdig finde...). Aber auch wenn ich den Firefox zu habe macht es keinen Unterschied.
Virenschutzprogramm nutz ich Kaspersky in einer original aktuellen Version mit aktuellen Virensignaturen.

Zum Rest äußer ich mich wie gesagt später nochmal.

-edit-
Nachtrag:



> denke auch, dass es nicht am laptop liegt, sondern am netz. du schreibst ja, dass du das problem mit allen rechnern hast / hattest.
> 
> betrifft das nur raids oder hast du die probleme auch in dalaran?
> 
> wie sieht denn die netzwerkanbindung aus (modem, isdn, dsl) aus?


1. ich habs an verschiedenen Leitungen probiert und überall das selbe. Zumal die Latenz nicht das Problem sind sondern die FPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Ich habe auch Probleme in Dalaran. Wenn mehrere Einheiten aufm Bildschirm sind wird es immer weniger... Bin ich alleine komme ich auf maximal 45fps, bzw. das ist das maximum was ich je gesehen hab. In Dalaran beim normalen Rumstehen an der Horde-Treppe sinds etwa 7-12fps...
3. in DE DSL3k über 1und1 (Kabel und WLAN), in Spanien einmal übers Hotelnetz - war etwa DSL6k (WLAN) und nun in meiner Wohnung wieder DSL3k (WLAN)



> Nur schon mal vorweg, du bist dir über den Unterschied zwischen einem Lag und einem FPS-Abfall im klaren? Wenn deine Internetverbindung bescheiden ist kann die Hardware so gut sein wie sie will, an lags wirst du trotzdem leiden (jedoch nicht an zu wenig Bildern pro Sekunde).
> 
> Denn bei der von dir beschriebenen Hardware kann man eigentlich kaum so viel falsch machen, dass es so schlecht läuft ^^


Das ist der Grund weshalb ich hier poste und seit Jahren heule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Ist bei dir WOW mal auf einem jungfreulichen System installiert worden (also lediglich Windows + Treiber + Virenschutz)? Und istaliiert bedeutet hier nicht die alte version wieder mal rüberkopiert :-)


Auf meinem alten Rechner ja. Kann man sich WoW + TBC + WOTLK runterladen? Dann würde ich das mal machen und komplett neu installieren... Die CDs hab ich leider nicht dabei... Oder ich müsste die Neuinstallation an Weihnachten probieren.


> Wie groß sind jeweils die Partitionen und wie stark sind diese gefüllt?


Partition C: 12,8 GB frei von 38,9 GB - Windows und Programme liegen dort - dass soviel Speicher verbraucht ist liegt denke am iTunes und meinen iPhoneapps -.-
Partition D: 7,54 GB frei von 78,1 GB - nur Spiele - Anno1404, BioShock, Crysis Warhead, Gears of War, Grid, Steam (inkl. Mods wie CS, CS:S, HL2, L4D, etc), Wolfenstein (das "Neue") und natürlich WoW...
Partition E: 41,9 GB frei von 58,5 GB - Sicherung, Musik und L4D 2
Partition F: 5,82 GB frei von 122 GB - Downloads (Filme)



> Sonstige Prozesse die im Hintergrund laufen?


 Höchstens Firefox und Outlook und natürlich Kaspersky InternetSecurity



> Mal im Taskmanager überprüft ob irgendein Prozess (Dienst) übermäßig viel frisst (an CPU Leistung oder speicher)?


 Firefox zieht Speicher ohne Ende. Bis zu 400MB. Aber bei 4GB hab ich immer genug für WoW, was mit ca. 300 nur zu Buche schlägt (was mich wundert... aufm PC warens glaub immer um die 700, obwohl ichs 1zu1 übernommen hab...)


----------



## cM2003 (24. November 2009)

So, also denn...


> - Mal ein 32 bit OS (winXP z.B.) probiert ?


Ja, auf meinem PC. Aufm Laptop noch nicht, nein - keine Änderung


> - WOW neuinstallier und nicht nur von einer Partition kopiert ?


 Ja, aufm PC - keine Änderung


> - Addons, WTF, Cache Ordner (bei WoW)mal komplett gelöscht ?


 Jap, aufm PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - und man ahnt es... Keine Änderung



> BTW Treiber, dort auch mal ansetzen und Chipsatz, Grafiktreiber prüfen auf aktualität !


 Werde ich mal morgen machen, heute gucke ich BARCA GEGEN INTER! Pflichtprogramm weil ich ja nun Barceloner bin -.-



> Noch ein aus eigener Erfahrung, ich spiel am PC mit nem C2D E8400, der hat ja die Eigenschaften das er sich runterraktet, also nicht die vollen 2x3Ghz dann bringt, wenn er nicht voll gebraucht wird.Das hat bei mir auch zu Lags bis zum FPS-loss geführt. Habs dann deaktiviert also das er sich nicht runterdreht das hatte dann geholfen. Lag irgendwie daran das WOW im Fenstermodus nicht als vollwertige anwendung erkannt wurde... tippe ich mal !


 Wie hast du das gemacht? Ich denke das wäre evtl. wirklich ein Ansatz... Ich nehme an übers BIOS, hab aber nichts gefunden gehabt.
Aber Vollbild oder Fenstermodus machen leider auch keinen Unterschied...



> Wie siehts aus mit den Treibern bei deinem Book? Bei mir half ein neuer Chipsettreiber. Bzw. wie alt ist der Grakatreiber? Ist er der neuste probier mal einen älteren. Mhh was anders fällt mir grad nicht ein, falls noch ne Idee kommt meld ich mich nochmal.


 Mache ich auch morgen



> Möglicherweise hat WoW Probleme mit dem aktuellen ATi-Treiber den du anscheinend auf deinem PC und deinem Laptop hast. Eventuell mal nen älteren versucht? Klingt evtl. kurious, aber was es nicht alles gibt...


Ich hatte in der Zwischenzeit soviele verschiedene Grafikkartentreiber und auch Grafikkarten verbaut, dass ich nicht glaube dass es dadran liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





So, damit hab ich glaube erstmal alle Fragen beantwortet.
Um die Treibergeschichten kümmer ich mich morgen.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Ansätze!

-edit-
PS: Guckt bitte auch im Post zuvor, hab da noch reingespotet, weil in einen Post ich nicht soviele Quotes hab machen dürfen...


----------



## Asoriel (24. November 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an übers BIOS, hab aber nichts gefunden gehabt.



Das heißt in der Regel C1E und/oder Intel Speed Step (EIST).


Mal was anderes: Bei einem E8300 ist eine HD5970 ein wenig zu viel des Guten. Da limitiert die CPU ganz ordentlich, da sollte mindestens ein übertakteter Q9550, besser ein Core i5 rein.


----------



## cM2003 (24. November 2009)

Komme da seeeeeeehr günstig dran, deshalb hab ich mir die geordert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich eben noch probiert habe ist, dass ich WoW zum einen die Addons und den WTF-Ordner gelöscht/verschoben habe und die Repair.exe probiert habe.
Es hat ein wenig was gebracht... Habe in Dalaran nun von 12-21 fps, ruckelt aber immernoch sehr stark...


----------



## Ogil (25. November 2009)

Poste mal einen Screenshot Deiner Grafikeinstellungen. Den boesen "Hardware-Cursor"-Haken hast Du raus? Mal OpenGL erzwungen und geschaut, wie es da mit den FPS ausschaut?


----------



## Carcharoth (25. November 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Auf meinem alten Rechner ja. Kann man sich WoW + TBC + WOTLK runterladen? Dann würde ich das mal machen und komplett neu installieren... Die CDs hab ich leider nicht dabei... Oder ich müsste die Neuinstallation an Weihnachten probieren.



Ja, kannst du. In deiner Accverwaltung sollte ein Link dazu sein.
Beachte einfach, dass du da 6-7gb an Daten runterlädst und deine Leitung einigermassen flott sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laberede (25. November 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ja, kannst du. In deiner Accverwaltung sollte ein Link dazu sein.
> Beachte einfach, dass du da 6-7gb an Daten runterlädst und deine Leitung einigermassen flott sein sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wäre ja noch gar nicht so schlimm. Aber man muss wirklich nach jedem Patch nochmal den Vertrag durchlesen und bestätigen. Ausserdem schien er bei mir einzelne Patches mehrmals geladen zu haben. Ich bin allerdings auch nicht über Accverwaltungs Link gegangen, sondern hatte zunächst die original CD eingelegt.
Das war mindestens ein kompletter Nachmittag.

@TE: Das geht doch gar nicht ! Du kannst doch nicht mit jedem Rechner und bei jedem Anschluss auf der Welt 5FPS haben. Zudem finde ich deine 12FPS in Dalaran noch irgendwie ganz normal und Ony 25er bei den Welpen ist 1FPS ja fast schon Luxus. Nur die Aussage 5FPS im Raid passt da nicht rein, und nehm ich dir so wörtlich auch nicht ab.

Vielleicht hast du einfach eine Affinität zu schwächelnden CPUs und bist etwas leichtgläubig bzgl der FPS Angaben anderer Leute ?


----------



## cM2003 (25. November 2009)

Dein Name ist wohl Programm...
Ich bin IT-Affin genug um a) den Unterschied zwischen Lag/ms und FPS zu unterscheiden. Und meine CPUs sind wohl alles andere als schlecht für ein 5 Jahre altes Game... 12 FPS beim gucken gegen ne Wand, na bravo...
Und die 5 FPS sind natürlich nicht beim joinen eines Raides und stehen in der Pampa, sondern schon im Kampf...


----------



## Drydema (25. November 2009)

mhh versuch mal bei der wow verknüpfung im pfad -nosound einzugeben
zwar sollte es den fehler der starken fps einbuße bei eingeschalteten sound nicht mehr geben aber was anderes würde mir nicht mehr einfallen


----------



## Windelwilli (25. November 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> ... Mal OpenGL erzwungen und geschaut, wie es da mit den FPS ausschaut?



Wie erzwinge ich denn OpenGL?


----------



## Ogil (25. November 2009)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Wie erzwinge ich denn OpenGL?


Indem Du einen Startparameter setzt - also sollte Deine Verknuepfung z.B. so aussehen: "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Launcher.exe" -opengl


----------



## poTTo (25. November 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> @TE: Das geht doch gar nicht ! Du kannst doch nicht mit jedem Rechner und bei jedem Anschluss auf der Welt 5FPS haben. Zudem finde ich deine 12FPS in Dalaran noch irgendwie ganz normal und Ony 25er bei den Welpen ist 1FPS ja fast schon Luxus. Nur die Aussage 5FPS im Raid passt da nicht rein, und nehm ich dir so wörtlich auch nicht ab.
> 
> Vielleicht hast du einfach eine Affinität zu schwächelnden CPUs und bist etwas leichtgläubig bzgl der FPS Angaben anderer Leute ?



Hast du überhaupt gelesen was er geschrieben hat, ich glaube nicht -.- er hat die Probs an seinem Laptop und Desktop PC. Den Lappi hat er an versch. DSL Leitungen getestet, In- und Ausland ohne eine Verbesserung.


Ergo liegts nicht am DSL, das ist das einzige was man kmpl. ausschließen kann. Es kann also nur ein Softwareproblem sein, was in richtung Treiber geht oder Hardwareseitig auf eine evtl. zu volle oder stark fragmentierte Festplatte schließen lässt .

Ich würde bei soetwas wie folgt vorgehen. Bsp. am Laptop :

- Alle Daten sichern die wichtig sind
- HHD vom Lappi ausbauen  und in ein externen Gehäuse (oder bei SATA intern) anschließen.
- HDD kmpl. formatieren, ggfs auf Fehler prüfen !
- HDD wieder in den Laptop einbauen
(es geht auch über die WinXP CD bei der Neuinstallation, is mir als IT'ler schon klar)
- dann den Laptop kmpl. neubetanken mit WinXP SP3 (vorzugsweise 32bit), vorher aktuellste Treiber downloaden und auf einen USB Stick bannen.
- Nach der XP- und Treiberinstallation anfangen WOW von CD/DVD inkl. aller Patches und Addons neu zu installieren
- Danach nur 2-3 addons für WOW laden um Latenz, FPS etc. messen zu können und hoffen das es dann geklappt hat.

Im Normalfalle, sollte sich WOW wieder im normalen Rahmen bewegen was die FPS angeht.

Arbeitsaufwand wäre in diesem Falle 3-5Std. je nach System und Lust des Anwenders.




#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#



> Wie hast du das gemacht? Ich denke das wäre evtl. wirklich ein Ansatz... Ich nehme an übers BIOS, hab aber nichts gefunden gehabt.
> Aber Vollbild oder Fenstermodus machen leider auch keinen Unterschied...



habs mir per Google gesucht

#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#


----------



## cM2003 (25. November 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Indem Du einen Startparameter setzt - also sollte Deine Verknuepfung z.B. so aussehen: "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Launcher.exe" -opengl


Startparameter auf den Launcher, oder auf die WoW.exe? Normal starte ich WoW auch nicht über den Launcher, sondern über die WoW.exe - würde dann natürlich über den Launcher gehen. Aber dennoch machen die Parameter mehr Sinn bei der WoW.exe oder?
-nosound hatte ich damals am PC probiert und hatte auch nichts gebracht.



> Ich würde bei soetwas wie folgt vorgehen. Bsp. am Laptop :
> 
> - Alle Daten sichern die wichtig sind
> - HHD vom Lappi ausbauen und in ein externen Gehäuse (oder bei SATA intern) anschließen.
> ...


Kann ich wenn dann erst wieder machen wenn ich zu Besuch in Deutschland bin (über Weihnachten), da ich weder die WoW-CDs (die würde ich mir ggf. laden), noch eine Windows XP CD mit SP3 (könnte ich mir auch laden -.-) in Spanien habe. Allerdings hab ich hier auch keine externe Festplatte...
Wenn ichs nichte gefixt bekomme werde ich es wohl wirklich mal auf den harten, von dir beschriebenen, Weg versuchen.

Aber eine Frage:
Wieso willst du vom Lappi die Festplatte ausbauen um sie zu formatieren? Das kann man doch auch genauso gut am Laptop machen - oder wo siehst du den Vorteil in der Prozedur?

Grüße,
cM


----------



## Ogil (25. November 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Startparameter auf den Launcher, oder auf die WoW.exe? Normal starte ich WoW auch nicht über den Launcher, sondern über die WoW.exe - würde dann natürlich über den Launcher gehen. Aber dennoch machen die Parameter mehr Sinn bei der WoW.exe oder?
> -nosound hatte ich damals am PC probiert und hatte auch nichts gebracht.


Laut Forenberichten die Startparameter fuer den Launcher setzen. Ich nehme allerdings an, dass die einfach eh nur zur WoW.Exe durchgeschleift werden - somit sollte beides funktionieren. Hab es nie selbst ausgetestet.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. November 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> Das wäre ja noch gar nicht so schlimm. Aber man muss wirklich nach jedem Patch nochmal den Vertrag durchlesen und bestätigen. Ausserdem schien er bei mir einzelne Patches mehrmals geladen zu haben. Ich bin allerdings auch nicht über Accverwaltungs Link gegangen, sondern hatte zunächst die original CD eingelegt.
> Das war mindestens ein kompletter Nachmittag.



Jein. Es wird direkt 3.0 installiert. Du musst nachher nur die 2-3 Aktuellen Patches installieren was recht schnell geht.
Und ja, je nach Leitung kann da schon n ganzer Nachmittag für draufgehn.


@cm2003, Festplatte schonmal mit chdsk überprüft?


----------



## cM2003 (25. November 2009)

So, neuer Statusreport:
Parameter bringen nichts. Weder nosound noch opengl.
Da mein Laptop einen AMD hat gibts natürlich kein IntelSpeedStepping 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab aber mal geguckt und man kann fast nichts einstellen - auch kein Speedstepping oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Festplatte vom Laptop habe ich noch nicht überprüft, nein. Werde ich aber mal machen - würde mich aber wundern wenn was bei raus käme.

Meine FPS sind stellenweise sogar auf 5 FPS und weniger in Dalaran. Hab mal ein paar Screenshots gemacht. Auffällig ist, dass es immer rapide runter geht, wenn viele Mitspieler / NPCs aufm Bildschirm sind...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-edit-
Die FPS-Anzeige in der Mitte ist natürlich normalerweise nicht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. November 2009)

CM, das ist ganz normal das du mit dem Laptop nur 5 FPS hast :O


----------



## cM2003 (25. November 2009)

> Also die Hardware ist so gesehen gut. Mal als beispiel, ich spiel auch aufn Laptop wenn ich bei miener Freundin bin, das ist ein altes Thinkpad T60p mit nem Centrino2D 3GB RAM (kingston) und ner ATIX1700 und ich hab immer 25fps im RAID, SChatten asu, Sichweite sehr Hoch alles anderen nicht höher als Mittel.


Was also sollen so unsinnige Kommentare?

Im übrigen ist es aufm Rechner genauso...


----------



## Arosk (25. November 2009)

Hast du das Problem schon immer? Oder ist es früherer Natur?


----------



## Ogil (25. November 2009)

Naja - dass Du weniger FPS hast wenn mehr auf dem Bildschirm passiert ist doch irgendwie logisch, nicht?

PS: Was ist nun mit den Grafikeinstellungen? Screenshot - zack zack! Die Leute behaupten immer sie haetten alles auf niedrig und wenn man nachschaut...


----------



## Asoriel (25. November 2009)

na gut, dass bei dem Notebook die FPS im Keller sind ist nicht verwunderlich. Die HD4570 ist schließlich alles andere als für Spiele ausgelegt. Nur wundert mich die Performance bei deinem Desktop-PC doch sehr.


----------



## Niranda (25. November 2009)

Wenn ich auf einer CD einen Virus hab, brauche ich mich nicht wundern, das auf jedem PC, wo ich die CD einschob der Virus drauf ist...

Ohne alles ausführlich gelesen zu haben:
Wenns auf all deinen PCs so ist, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering, das es am PC selbst oder der Hardware liegt. Es sei denn du hast dir auch dein VVindovvs 8-1 selbst geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem geh ich davon aus, das du dein WoW immer von ein und derselben QUelle installiert hast - da liegt der Fehler.

Probier einfach mal wow komplett herrunterzuladen und nicht immer von deiner aktuellen CD/DVD/USB/whatever zu installieren.

Nira

PS:
Die 20Euro hätte ich gern auf dein Konto überwiesen.
Bankdaten findest du auf deiner Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (25. November 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - dass Du weniger FPS hast wenn mehr auf dem Bildschirm passiert ist doch irgendwie logisch, nicht?
> 
> PS: Was ist nun mit den Grafikeinstellungen? Screenshot - zack zack! Die Leute behaupten immer sie haetten alles auf niedrig und wenn man nachschaut...


Ich würde mir wohl ins eigene Bein schießen, wenn ich falsche Angaben mache oder? Aber bitteschön:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> na gut, dass bei dem Notebook die FPS im Keller sind ist nicht verwunderlich. Die HD4570 ist schließlich alles andere als für Spiele ausgelegt. Nur wundert mich die Performance bei deinem Desktop-PC doch sehr.


Kollege weiter oben, schlechtere Graka, mehr FPS. Denke mehr muss man nicht sagen.
Zumal andere deutlich anspruchsvollere Games (L4D2, Crysis, Anno 1404 and so on) einwandfrei laufen...



> Wenn ich auf einer CD einen Virus hab, brauche ich mich nicht wundern, das auf jedem PC, wo ich die CD einschob der Virus drauf ist...
> 
> Ohne alles ausführlich gelesen zu haben:
> Wenns auf all deinen PCs so ist, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering, das es am PC selbst oder der Hardware liegt. Es sei denn du hast dir auch dein VVindovvs 8-1 selbst geschrieben smile.gif
> ...


 Ein Virus, der seit 5 Jahren nicht von Kaspersky entdeckt wurde, ausgefallen!
Bist du Dr. House oder bin ich das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, werde mir wohl mal die Dateien über Nacht/Nächte laden...


----------



## Niranda (25. November 2009)

das mitn Virus war nur ein trivales beispiel, auch für ultracausals verständlich bzw logisch nachvollziehbar


----------



## cM2003 (25. November 2009)

Oh bitte net wieder anfangen zu battlen, denn meine Ironie kommt bei dir irgendwie nicht an.

Wie gesagt, werde mir den Kram mal laden.


----------



## Drydema (25. November 2009)

war nicht auch Eingabeverzögerung verringern nen fps fresser?


----------



## Palatschinkn (25. November 2009)

Also WOW..... Willst du nicht lieber was Sinnvolles mit deiner Zeit anfangen und L4d2 oder MW2 Spielen??


----------



## Ogil (25. November 2009)

Weg mit dem boesen "Eingabeverzoegerung verringern"-Haken! Das hab ich doch schon auf der vorherigen Seite gesagt. Und auf allen 4-5 Rechnern auf denen ich bisher WoW gezockt habe, habe ich das noch nie gebraucht - und es kostet einige FPS! Ansonsten koenntest Du noch auf 2fach-Multisample runter gehen.


----------



## Asoriel (25. November 2009)

also komm, auf so ein Niveau müssen wir hier nicht fallen! Dass du das beherrschst hast du schon oft genug unter Beweis gestellt, noch mehr solche Aussagen brauchen wir nicht!


----------



## cM2003 (25. November 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Weg mit dem boesen "Eingabeverzoegerung verringern"-Haken! Das hab ich doch schon auf der vorherigen Seite gesagt. Und auf allen 4-5 Rechnern auf denen ich bisher WoW gezockt habe, habe ich das noch nie gebraucht - und es kostet einige FPS! Ansonsten koenntest Du noch auf 2fach-Multisample runter gehen.


Hat leider nichts gebracht. Im Gegenteil... Kurioserweise werden die FPS eher noch schlechter. Auch was Multisample angeht -.-

Und @ Asoriel
Boar bitte... Da du nicht helfen kannst oder willst, halt dich doch einfach ausm Thread raus. Bislang bist du der Einzige der null produktiv gepostet hat und nun anfängt zu heulen. Und niedriges Niveau? Ich bitte dich... Dumm provozieren und Mist schreiben und dann rumheulen wie nen 8 jähriger... Mein Gott ey...


----------



## Xerivor (25. November 2009)

Wie ist den die FPS ausserhalb von Dalaran...? Dalaran ist voll oder Leer nie der Burner um FPS zu vergleichen...


----------



## Asoriel (25. November 2009)

Bitte WAS? Ich hab bisher sehr wohl versucht zu helfen und mein Beitrag bezog sich auf den dummen Spruch von Palatschinkn gegen Niranda. Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, wo ich "Bullshit" gepostet habe, aber gut.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. November 2009)

Benehmt euch bitte =)


----------



## cM2003 (25. November 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Wie ist den die FPS ausserhalb von Dalaran...? Dalaran ist voll oder Leer nie der Burner um FPS zu vergleichen...


Auf niedrigsten Einstellungen, also auch Sichtweite in einem "leeren" Gebiet max. 45fps.

Und Asoriel
Ok, dein erster Post bzgl. SpeedStep war i.O., auch wenns bei meinem AMD nicht geholfen hat (der Wille zählt!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber dass die Graka für WoW nicht reichen würde (was ich für ein Gerücht halte und auch durch andere widerlegt wurde) und dein Post bzgl. Niveau, welchen ich auf mich bezogen habe, waren nun nicht wirklich hilfreich oder? Wenns nicht auf mich bezogen war, dann tuts mir leid.

-edit-
Habs btw. mal mit und ohne Addons probiert mit Multisample und Eingabeverzögerung (da sich zweiteres ja auch auf Addons bezieht). Und es ist tatsächlich so, dass die FPS eher noch abbauen als zu nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-edit 2 oder 3 oder 4-
Bzgl. den FPS außerhalb von Dalaran: Das "kuriose" ist halt, dass sich die FPS schlagartig verschlechtern sobald ich mich bewege, oder mir nen Schaf übern weg läuft... Da kann es dann auch direkt mal auf 20fps runter gehen und je nachdem wieviel dann halt los ist auch 1-5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (25. November 2009)

Falls es schon gesagt wurde sorry, aber: Welche Treiberversion vom ati catalyst hast du drauf ?


----------



## Niranda (25. November 2009)

ich wüsste nicht, wo ich dich irgendwie "ange-battled" hab  O_o"
Nur weil ich etwas nachträglich erkläre, ist das keine Kampfansage - eher im Gegenteil.
Und sieh es doch als Herrausforderung: Ich bin zu blöd um deine 'Ironie' zu verstehen - also verschachtel sie so, dass ich sie verstehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das hatten wir schon, nicht wahr PM? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was läuft auf deinen Cluster ... ähm ... PCs eig so noch im hintergrund?
Also ich meine jetzt Programme, die auf allen PCs im Hintergrund laufen.. daran vllt mal gedacht?

PS @vorredner:
Vergiss das mit den Treiberversionen.
Selbst Cat9.1 oder force9x.xx läuft gut. Und auch wenns so wirkt: cMiwas ist nich soo blöd, das er nicht vorher geupdated hat^^


----------



## Ogil (25. November 2009)

Naja - wenn Du die Grafikoptionen runterdrehst und es dann noch mehr Probleme zu geben scheint, wuerde ich erstmal eher in Richtung CPU gucken (lieber einen Red Herring jagen als ganz im trueben Fischen!). Abgesehen davon, dass das Teil nicht wirklich toll ist (in Benchmarks etwa auf dem Niveau eines AMD X2-4000+) sollte es ja trotzdem laufen. Ich wuerde auch erstmal in der Richtung Energieoptionen/automatisches Runtertakten schauen - sehr wahrscheinlich gibt es das bei einer Mobile-CPU (wie auch immer das bei Mobile-Athlons heissen mag). Dann wuerde ich nochmal genau gucken, was die CPU so belasten koennte. Kaspersky hat doch bestimmt sowas wie einen Antiviren-Guard - also so einen Scanner, der immer aktiv wird, wenn auf Daten zugegriffen wird bzw. wenn diese veraendert werden. Das wuerde ich mal versuchsweise deaktivieren (bzw. den WoW-Ordner davon ausschliessen). Ansonsten koenntest Du es mal mit dem AMD Dual Core Optimizer versuchen (auch wenn ich damit noch nie irgendwelche Verbesserungen gesehen habe). Und vielleicht mal gucken, ob WoW ueberhaupt beide Kerne Deiner CPU nutzt.


----------



## cM2003 (26. November 2009)

Also kleines Update:
Bzgl. Grafikkartentreiber:
Das ist so ein kleines rotes Tuch... Nutze derzeit die aktuellen Treiber von der ASUS-Homepage (8.631 war das glaube ich wenn ichs noch richtig in Errinerung von gestern habe). Bei den ATI-Treibern hatte ich heftige Probleme, dadurch dass 2 GPUs im Notebook verbaut sind. Eine zum Stromsparen (HD3200), eine Leistungsstärkere (HD4570). Wenn ich die ATI-Treiber installiert habe, hatte er aber irgendwie Probleme diese für beide zu installieren...
Wenn ihr den korrekten Treiber habt, würde ich den ausprobieren, aber den den ich gestern auch nochmal getestet hatte, war wieder ein Reinfall...

Im Hintergrund läuft, wie schon gesagt, nichts weiter außer höchstens Firefox und Outlook. Und natürlich Kaspersky, was immer läuft.
CPU-Auslastung wird beim Zocken aber nur von WoW verursacht. Allerdings i.d.R. auch nur von ca. 50%, sprich ich hab immer Luft nach oben was die CPU angeht.

Ich habe gestern WoW über Nacht geladen und heute Früh den Patch 3.2 angefangen.
Ist mittlerweile echt cool gemacht... Man kann in der Verwaltung auswählen was man will und dann wird auch nur das geladen und installiert -> keine 4GB WoW, 4GB TBC, 4GB WotlK sondern nur 6,52 GB für alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der Laptop an Strom angehängt ist, wird nichts limitiert oder dergleichen, das hab ich deaktiviert. Bei Batterie natürlich schon.

Den AMD Dual Core Optimizer such ich mir nachher mal raus und versuche mein Glück - sofern nicht die Neuinstallation nichts gebracht hat...


----------



## cM2003 (26. November 2009)

Soderle...
Neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht.

CPU Auslastung mit WoW, Firefox, Outlook, iTunes, Paint und Kaspersky: 70%, RAM 2GB

Mit AMD Dual Core Optimizer gabs auch keine Änderung.
CPUauslastung werden aufgeteilt, aber nicht "gleichmäßig".

Hier Screenshots von der Auslastung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (26. November 2009)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist es normal, dass Wow die Kerne nicht gleichmaessig belastet. Wurde halt nicht von Anfang an auf Multicore-CPUs ausgelegt und daher wird z.B. die Grafikengine 1 Thread sein und nur andere Teile des Spiels werden andere Threads bilden (so stand es zumindest mal in einer offiziellen Aeusserung von Blizz).

Hast Du nun auch mal ALLES im Hintergrund aus gemacht und dann probiert? Du nennst immer nur was da noch so laeuft - wie z.B. Kaspersky. Dabei geht es ja nichtmal um die CPU-Auslastung, sondern eher darum, dass der Antiviren-Guard womoeglich jede Datei, die von WoW veraendert/genutzt wird, erstmal antatscht und abcheckt.


----------



## cM2003 (27. November 2009)

Bin mir zwar zu 99,9% sicher, dass dem nicht so ist, aber ich werds nachher, wenn ich es rechtzeitig schaffe, mal testen...


----------



## Abigayle (28. November 2009)

Kasperski verursacht zur Zeit EXTREME Probleme hab ich schon mitbekommen. Hast du auf 2010 aufgepatch? Sorry falls das schon gesagt wurde, dann hab ichs aus versehen überlesen. 
Vielleicht könnte mal auch ein Defrag Lauf helfen. Ich weiss zwar nicht genau warum, aber bei mir liefs hinterher besser.


----------



## Shirokiri (29. November 2009)

Moin,
Hab mal alles überflogen und ich denke ich kenne dein Problem. Windows 7 hat den Nachteil, das wenn du auf Energisparschmeatas gehst ein CPU Taktung vornimmt. Bei mir hat es meine CPU auf 750 MHZ getakted. Meine Cpu hat eine Taktrate von ganzen 3,2Ghz. Cpu auslastung war beim Spielen auch relativ niedrig, nur die FPS waren mehr als bescheiden. 
Kleiner Tipp:
Desktop -> Rechtsklick, Anpassen -> Bildschirmschoner -> Energieeinstellungen

Dort angekommen machst du einfach mal die Energiesparfunktion auf "Höchstleistung" und Probier es dann nochmal mit WoW. Evtl musst du kurz dein Rechner neustarten.

Hoffe der Tipp hilft.

MFG


----------



## Carcharoth (29. November 2009)

Shirokiri schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hab mal alles *überflogen *und ich denke ich kenne dein Problem.



Fail *g*

Die ganzen dynamischen Taktrateneinstellungen hat er afaik schon im BIOS deaktiviert. Ausserdem passierte ihm das schon früher dass das System scheisse lief, auch mit anderen PCs. Seit ca. 5 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (29. November 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Kasperski verursacht zur Zeit EXTREME Probleme hab ich schon mitbekommen. Hast du auf 2010 aufgepatch? Sorry falls das schon gesagt wurde, dann hab ichs aus versehen überlesen.
> Vielleicht könnte mal auch ein Defrag Lauf helfen. Ich weiss zwar nicht genau warum, aber bei mir liefs hinterher besser.


Ja Kaspersky ist Version 2010. War aber auch schon bei den vorherigen Versionen das Selbe...

Energiesparoptionen sind im Netzbetrieb komplett ausgeschaltet. Also auch CPU läuft auf 100%.



> Die ganzen dynamischen Taktrateneinstellungen hat er afaik schon im BIOS deaktiviert. Ausserdem passierte ihm das schon früher dass das System scheisse lief, auch mit anderen PCs. Seit ca. 5 Jahren


So siehts aus... Und genau das ist das frustrierende... Ich mein, es muss ja offensichtlich einen Fehler geben, den ich IMMER zu machen scheine und den finde ich einfach nicht raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Evtl. bekomme ich nächste Woche meine externe Festplatte, dann werde ich mal einen KOMPLETTEN reinstall versuchen. Sprich sämtliche Partitionen werde ich wieder löschen, Windows neu Aufspielen und danach direkt WoW drauf ballern... Wenns dann immer noch nicht läuft... WUAR!


----------



## Shirokiri (29. November 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Fail *g*
> 
> Die ganzen dynamischen Taktrateneinstellungen hat er afaik schon im BIOS deaktiviert. Ausserdem passierte ihm das schon früher dass das System scheisse lief, auch mit anderen PCs. Seit ca. 5 Jahren
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch gesagt das ich den Fred ÜBERFLOGEN habe. Ich les mir doch nich 3 Seiten durch. Und ich denke man kann einen TIPP abgeben, ob der nun richtig ist oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt. Und das "Fail" am Anfang hättest du dir sparen können. Das ist für mich meist ein Zeichen eines WoW - Kiddys der sich in 1337 Sprache ausdrücken möchte und als MOD sollte man Vorbild sein und nicht auf dessen Niveau runtergehen. Hätt das jemand anderes geschrieben und kein MOD kann ich drüber stehen :O

Das mal zum Off-Topic


----------



## Xerivor (29. November 2009)

Shirokiri schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gesagt das ich den Fred ÜBERFLOGEN habe. Ich les mir doch nich 3 Seiten durch. Und ich denke man kann einen TIPP abgeben, ob der nun richtig ist oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt. Und das "Fail" am Anfang hättest du dir sparen können. Das ist für mich meist ein Zeichen eines WoW - Kiddys der sich in 1337 Sprache ausdrücken möchte und als MOD sollte man Vorbild sein und nicht auf dessen Niveau runtergehen. Hätt das jemand anderes geschrieben und kein MOD kann ich drüber stehen :O
> 
> Das mal zum Off-Topic



und du regst dich über ein fail auf... fail again


----------



## Resch (30. November 2009)

Mh also bei deinem Desktop ist es immer noch ein Rätsel, aber umso mehr ich über die Notebok cfg nachdenke um so mehr denk ich, dass es nicht besser laufen wird. Nicht nur, dass die 4570 eigentlich eine Officekarte ist, die CPU ist einfach nur verdammt schwach (wie die Graka). 

Dazu kommt noch das WoW ziemliche Probleme mit verschiedenen Hardwarezusammenstellungen hat. Wie man eben auch hört das es bei 2000&#8364; HighEnd Systemen ruckelt bis zum umfallen und bei manchen low-budget Rechnern flüßig läuft.

Bei meinen alten Notebook (C2D 1,8Ghz, 2GB Ram und X1600) hatte ich in Dalaran auch nur 5fps im Durchschnitt, im Raid meist noch 10fps+. Und ich würde mein altes Book fast auf eine Stufe mit deinem stellen. Selbst durch die 300Mhz mehr ist deine Cpu langsamer. Die Graka ist zwar ein bissl besser, aber trotzdem ist sie nicht für Spiele geeignet.

Ich denke mal, dass auch wenn du dein Book neu aufsetzt sich nichts ändern wird.


PS: Ja auf meinen alten Book liefen auch Grafikaufwändigere Spiele als WoW weitaus flüßiger, aber das hat nichts su sagen. An der alten WoW Engine wurde in den 5 Jahren so viel "verschlimmbessert", das es eben bei manchen zu solchen Problemen kommt.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. November 2009)

Shirokiri schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gesagt das ich den Fred ÜBERFLOGEN habe. Ich les mir doch nich 3 Seiten durch. Und ich denke man kann einen TIPP abgeben, ob der nun richtig ist oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt. Und das "Fail" am Anfang hättest du dir sparen können. Das ist für mich meist ein Zeichen eines WoW - Kiddys der sich in 1337 Sprache ausdrücken möchte und als MOD sollte man Vorbild sein und nicht auf dessen Niveau runtergehen. Hätt das jemand anderes geschrieben und kein MOD kann ich drüber stehen :O
> 
> Das mal zum Off-Topic




Ich hab gesehn dass du den Thread überflogen hast. Aber Ctrl+F ist in solchen Fällen sehr brauchbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (30. November 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Mh also bei deinem Desktop ist es immer noch ein Rätsel, aber umso mehr ich über die Notebok cfg nachdenke um so mehr denk ich, dass es nicht besser laufen wird. Nicht nur, dass die 4570 eigentlich eine Officekarte ist, die CPU ist einfach nur verdammt schwach (wie die Graka).
> 
> Dazu kommt noch das WoW ziemliche Probleme mit verschiedenen Hardwarezusammenstellungen hat. Wie man eben auch hört das es bei 2000€ HighEnd Systemen ruckelt bis zum umfallen und bei manchen low-budget Rechnern flüßig läuft.
> 
> ...


Sorry, schreibe aufm Iphone, weshalb ich nicht alles bis auf dein Ps raus editiere, beziehe mich aber nur auf den Absatz.
Ich kann dir eigentlich nur zustimmen, ABER was wäre das denn bitte für ein Pech, wenn ich bei so vielen verschiedenen Systemen die selben Probleme hätte? Ich kann mittlerweile nicht mehr lückenlos aufzählen was ich schon alles hatte, aber wenn ich am Laptop bin kann ich's mal probieren...
Zu deinem Laptop: ich sehe den schon weit hinter meinem... Neben der Graka hab ich auch 2GB RAM mehr. Und im 25er komme ich nicht auf 10fps...


----------



## Zinic (30. November 2009)

Also gehen wir noch mal alles durch:



-Deine Hadware reicht für WoW
-Du hast WoW bereits neuinstalliert
-Du hast alle Patches+Treiber (neu) installiert
-Du hast deine Platte defragmentiert (könnte ja sein <,<)
-Du hast es auf verschiedenen (deiner) Computern ausprobiert
-Du hast verschiedene Betriebsysteme ausprobiert
-Du hast WoW auch ohne Addons gestartet
-Cache und WTF Ordner hast du schon gelöscht
-Du hast Grafikdetails auf ganz LOW, und alle Häckchen raus (wichtig)
-Dein Laptop wird nicht zu heiß
-Dein Netzteil ist stark genug und überhitzt nicht
-Der Laptop läuft nicht auf energie sparmodus
-Du hast deinen Pc nach Viren abgesucht 
-Du hast im Taskmanager nachgeschaut ob irgendein Programm zuviel frisst
-Du hast schon mal versucht dein Virenprogramm auszuschalten und dan WoW zu staren
-Wenn du Win7 verwendest hast du schon versuch es  unter XP zu starten

Vielmehr fällt mir auch nicht ein ;(


----------



## Laberede (1. Dezember 2009)

Zinic schrieb:


> -Du hast es auf verschiedenen (deiner) Computern ausprobiert



Das ist doch der einzig entscheidende Punkt, für den ich vor Tagen bereits verlacht und ausgestossen worden bin.

Aber jetzt meld ich mich noch mal zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin hier der einzige mit analytischem Denkvermögen, und ihr alle seid nur Pisa-Teilnehmer.

...

Ich würd mich allerdings trotzdem freuen hier am Ende als Depp dazustehen. Jedenfalls verfolge ich das weiter.
Finde die FPS Angaben doch schon ein Bisschen sehr mau. Auch über den Interpretationsspielraum hinweg.


----------



## Cruzes (1. Dezember 2009)

Da ich gestern für 3 Tage gebannt wurde (kA wieso...warte seit 18std auf ne antwort ( FU Blizz support -.- )) habe ich genug Zeit dir zu helfen. (Um 20&#8364; gehts mir net, spende sie wenn ich dir helfen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Würdest du bitte einmal auflisten was du bis jetzt alles versuchst hast? ( +Wohnort und alternativ verbindungen )

Ich bin zwar den Thread schon durchgegangen aber ne kleine Auflistung von dir wär sehr Hilfreich ^^

@Edit: Glatt die Frage vergessen xD

-Was hast du alles auf dem PC/Lappi drauf gemacht nach dem Re-Install vom OS? Bitte Liste mal alles auf, was du Installiert hast, bevor du WoW installiert hast.
-Neue Client Exe runtergeladen und isntalliert?
-Config.etf umgeschrieben?


> SET timingMethod "1"
> SET gxFixLag "0"
> SET fixedFunction "1"


-Welche Prozesse laufen alles nebenbei? (wirklich alle)

MfG


----------

